# I am so disappointed



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, darn it anyway. I will be sending plenty of good thoughts and prayers your way. Hopefully in a couple of days it will start to heal.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You got em' by the bunches from us! You should feel them start to arrive right away!!! Poor Tito boy.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry, Barb, seems like it never rains but it pours. Sure hope Tito heals quickly.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor boy  Sending prayers to Tito


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sending copius amounts of pawsitive thoughts to Tito!!!!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry... I hope that you will see lots of improvement very soon! Poor guy!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this...Lots of positive thoughts from CT.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for what you are going thru, you are in my thoughts and prayers all time.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor Tito. Poor Barb. You are certainly due a break, after all the trio has been through.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of good thoughts and prayers coming from Georgia for Tito!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sending well wishes for your boy to heal quickly!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sad to read this and hope things improve quickly so surgery is not needed. Poor Boy! Poor you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Barb !! I am so sorry. Sending lots of positive thoughts Tito's way that it heals quickly and completely - thank goodness you are on top of it.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner and I are sending good thoughts and prayers to Tito.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Hoping Tito heals quickly and doesn't require surgery. Get well soon Tito!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You are still doing the right thing. You got him into the vet initially, you took him back for his check in a reasonable time frame, and the vet expressed his concerns. You have done all right and Tito will be fine for your efforts. There may be just some small piece of foreign matter that needs to be assisted in getting out. Tito is not too bothered so it is not a big deal. 

You and Tito are in my thoughts!! You can call me if you need to talk I can be reached by email all weekend. 

Tito is the wonder dog, he will make a full recovery. :sorry:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Tito and all your crew. Maybe try a drawing salve (ichthammol 20%) Every pharmacy should have it, but you have to ask , it is usually kept behind the counter.

Teresa used it on dear Copper once.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ndard/57957-ichthammol-sp-ointment-boils.html

Just a thought.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Barb, I'm sorry very sorry that Tito's foot is still troubling you both. Still sending healing vibes.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's hoping Tito's foot gets better and no surgery needed. Healing thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers on the way from San Diego.

Poor Tito... Poor Barb...

Hopefully it improves over the weekend and surgery is not needed.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Healing vibes and hugs from Me, BaWaaJige and Vendetta. Feel better Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a customer whose dog almost lost a foot to something similar, which is probably why I'm so upset by this. After several months and many surgeries and lots of drugs (and many thousands of dollars) the dog is now okay.
The difference, of course, is that his wasn't discovered or treated until it was already really, really bad. 
But I can't help thinking about it....




Maxs Mom said:


> You are still doing the right thing. You got him into the vet initially, you took him back for his check in a reasonable time frame, and the vet expressed his concerns. You have done all right and Tito will be fine for your efforts. There may be just some small piece of foreign matter that needs to be assisted in getting out. Tito is not too bothered so it is not a big deal.
> 
> You and Tito are in my thoughts!! You can call me if you need to talk I can be reached by email all weekend.
> 
> Tito is the wonder dog, he will make a full recovery. :sorry:


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keeping you and your buddy Tito in our thoughts and prayers. Here's hoping the intervention is without stress and that healing goes quickly.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I have a customer whose dog almost lost a foot to something similar, which is probably why I'm so upset by this. After several months and many surgeries and lots of drugs (and many thousands of dollars) the dog is now okay.
> The difference, of course, is that his wasn't discovered or treated until it was already really, really bad.
> But I can't help thinking about it....


I can totally understand. Trust me I would be scared too. But like you said, you have been right on top of this from the beginning. Sending positive and healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending endless positive thoughts and prayers. And hugs and kisses of course.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> But I can't help thinking about it....



Well you have thought about it enough for now so put it out of your mind and stay positive for your boy. Oriana says she will lick it better for him if you like! 

More positive healing thoughts coming from back East.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just seeing this Barb. So sorry. My thoughts and prayers are flying your way.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for Tito and all your crew. Maybe try a drawing salve (ichthammol 20%) Every pharmacy should have it, but you have to ask , it is usually kept behind the counter.
> 
> Teresa used it on dear Copper once.
> 
> ...


I had the same thought... or even epsom salts. I don't think it would draw a foreign object out, but it might help draw the infection out. Unless you are already doing this (I saw his foot soaking pic).

All my best.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

We are pulling for him from here. Barb I know you are about beside yourself wanting him to get better. He's a tough guy he will pull through it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind thoughts.
Yes, we are using epsom salts already to help the gunk drain out.
Hank, Tito says he and Oriana can lick it together. It would be great fun!
Interestingly, he's licking the TOP of his foot, not the bottom where the cut is. It makes me wonder if there is, in fact, something in there. Or maybe he just likes the taste of epsom salts 
Yes, Tito is a tough guy. Maybe too tough. But then dogs do tend to hide pain well, which makes it hard for us to sort things out.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Best to have it taken care of. Oh Barb, you are a wonder woman!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Is he licking where the pain is. After soaking maybe wash with clean water to get the salts off. See if he licks it again. My reasoning is he is going after the pain. Foreign object. Licking where it hurts.
My .02


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keepint Tito in my prayers for whatever might be in there to be drawn out by itself without the surgery and both of you will feel better. My heart goes out to you as I would be just as worried.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That was my thought, too, maybe he is telling us where the foreign object is actually lodged by licking at the top of his foot, not the bottom. Today is the first day I noticed it's raw there. It's the top of his foot, sort of between the toes. The puncture is pretty much under it, on the bottom of the foot.
I sprayed it with YUCK to keep him away from it. Tonight after I soak it I will rinse it, and see what happens from there.



Radarsdad said:


> Is he licking where the pain is. After soaking maybe wash with clean water to get the salts off. See if he licks it again. My reasoning is he is going after the pain. Foreign object. Licking where it hurts.
> My .02


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, poor Tito! Good luck buddy! My heart goes out to you - I'm sending positive energy and prayers your way!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barb, did they do an xray of the foot the first time? The reason why I ask is during our roofing craziness with nails going everywhere in the backyard I had Toby at his vets for his annual and I mentioned the nails and staples to her. She said they just had a dog in to the clinic that stepped on a roofing nail--the owner didn't realize it because nothing was showing externally at all but the dog was lame in that limb. They radiographed and the nail was all the way inside the foot, necessitating surgery. I can only imagine the phone call that owner made to his/her roofing company for that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They did an xray, Anne, which showed inflammation but no foreign body. The vet told me at that time that the only thing that would show up would be metal, but we suspect a stick or a piece of glass, neither of which would show up on xrays. 
Wish I had xray VISION...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Barb, So sorry but I just caught this thread..Totally missed it! You both have hugs coming to you from me and Titan..Healing thoughts for Tito, keep us posted..


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Barb,
Sorry to hear about Tito, sending prayers your way!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> They did an xray, Anne, which showed inflammation but no foreign body. The vet told me at that time that the only thing that would show up would be metal, but we suspect a stick or a piece of glass, neither of which would show up on xrays.
> Wish I had xray VISION...


And of course that makes perfect sense. I'm just sorry that you may end up going the surgical route. I too wish you had x-ray vision.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*Looks GREAT today!*

I'm going to cancel the vet appointment for today (and hope I don't regret it later in the week).
The cut has closed up, it's kinda puckered looking but nothing I wouldn't expect from a puncture. No more oozing!
I let him chase a tennis ball briefly yesterday to see if that would open it back up, and it didn't. 
We run out of antibiotics tomorrow, hopefully that won't matter any more. 
We should be good to go back to Dan's on Thursday! YAY!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm going to cancel the vet appointment for today (and hope I don't regret it later in the week).
> The cut has closed up, it's kinda puckered looking but nothing I wouldn't expect from a puncture. No more oozing!
> I let him chase a tennis ball briefly yesterday to see if that would open it back up, and it didn't.
> We run out of antibiotics tomorrow, hopefully that won't matter any more.
> We should be good to go back to Dan's on Thursday! YAY!!!


FABULOUS! I just posted on the other thread looking for news! I hope everything works for Tito on Thursday and he doesn't have any pain or oozing. I bet Tito will be thrilled to get back into action!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Hooray for the good news. Those puncture wounds can be buggers to get healed. So thankful it didn't require exploratory surgery. Sorry I didn't see this sooner...most often I have my head up my butt. :uhoh:


----------

